# first time squatting in the woods... sink or swim in Ashland, OR



## sunspot (Jul 8, 2013)

HELLO and let me apologize beforehand if this is in the wrong section. 
i recently got screwed over and booted out of my residence, but life goes on. i've had a lot of help along the way, but at the moment i've got three days under a friend's roof (and using that beautiful wifi and free electricity) to gather as much information as possible.
i've got some friends here with a lot of experience, they've told me and given me as much information and stuff as possible. they also showed me some great camping spots out of sight near the fairy ponds. i found a nice rainfly and i've got a sleeping bag now, but not much else.
for the next few days ill be condensing my stuff into necessities and sewing up some gear, i've got a 35lb dog that could carry a few pounds on her harness if i build it right. she's very very quiet and very very alert, doesn't leave my side. 
i don't have much money but i'm going to try to make miracles happen. i'm an artist and ashland is always bustling with tourists and rich hippies, i figure ill try to do some plein air paintings in lithia park and sell em. 
i don't know very many people in this town, though. hopefully being out and about and talking will get me somewhere. 

but for now, while i've got all access to it, i'm trying to gather resources and knowledge to make this as doable as possible. i would really appreciate input, links to relevant threads, anything. ill be scouring these threads with my notebook, but help and direction is incredibly valuable. thanks guys!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 8, 2013)

are you familar with the dumpsters in ashland? it's been a long time, but last time i was there, there were a shit ton of places to get free food. it seems like during the summer it's impossible to starve there.

do you know eric mitchner? im not sure if he still lives in ashland. believe it or not, ashland is where i first started traveling and where stp first got started back in 1998.


----------



## Ayurveda78 (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure if you need to stay in Ashland for work or whatever but the coast is pretty friendly easy to get around and lots of eesources. Maybe give the 101 a shot... Also in Oregon I have never had any problems camping on the beach and able to have a fire


----------



## Prometheus (Aug 10, 2013)

As for the police, most of them don't care about camping, smoking, or drinking in the woods/other stealthy locations. Watch out for the cadets, park narcs, and all the overweight cops (diet problems=emotional problems?). I've found that there are many good stealth camps fit for setting up a tent pretty close to downtown, happy to share these ninja camps with any comrades who need it(IM me). I lived INSIDE a blackberry bush for the last year and a half right off of the bike trail in a field, the cops fucked with every other field squatter, probably knew there was a bush squatter but aren't paid enough to clamber through blackberry thickets to oust one hippie, so I was relatively undisturbed (except for the fucker who stole my Nepalese Kukhri from my tent! Leaving it was a dumbass move on my part). As far as resources go I strongly recommend the Free Metaphysical Media Exchange for books, tapes, etc on Ashland street. Of course the freebox at the recycling center is a must. Overall, with the consistent feeds and abundance of resources Ashland is great, until it gets boring. I ended spanging for beer and smokes exclusively, and BTW drunken, semi-aggro spanging works great with the evening crowd in Ashland. Only other thing I can think of is be careful "selling" items in the open, cops will be all over that but "accepting donations" is totally legal. Barter is even better.


----------



## japanarchist (Jun 29, 2014)

I just got to Ashland today, anyone still around? I'm about to go check some dumpsters and look for a few spots now.


----------

